# How Can We Be Different From Other DBS Boards



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

Just wondering if anyone has ideas on what positive things can be offered here to serve the DBS community as a whole in ways that other forums might not be.

Not asking for flames of other forums. Just constructive ideas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

I wrestle with that question everyday. The initial goal of this board was to allow a slightly more relaxed standard of discussion and we achieved that goal rather quickly. Ever since then, myself and the other admins have been thinking up ways to improve this place. We think we have done a pretty good job so far but as with any internet venture, there is ALWAYS room for improvement. 

The staff of DBSTalk is constantly looking for ways to make this a better place with unique features not found anywhere else. Any suggestions are welcome so please, if you have an idea, fire away!

Chris B.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2002)

The relaxed alternative is nice for those that were less than satisifed with the other place. My only intent was to make this place even better and to serve the community by offering a fresh alternative.


----------

